# Is There A Classifieds Forum?



## AYColumbia (Nov 9, 2013)

I replaced my HVAC system a couple years ago and just found brand new filters for the old system that I no longer use as my new HVAC uses a different filter size.

Does this forum have a classifieds section or a forum to sell stuff like this?  I was about to put the filters on eBay, but figured folks here can probably use them.

I didn't want to post anything that may break the rules so please let me know if anything like this is allowed.  Thank you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## AYColumbia (Nov 9, 2013)

Columbia, MO.  Does the *Location *not show in the left side under the avatar?  I want to make sure I'm not inadvertently blocking that info.  Thank you.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 9, 2013)

AYColumbia said:


> Columbia, MO.  Does the *Location *not show in the left side under the avatar?  I want to make sure I'm not inadvertently blocking that info.  Thank you.



It does on a PC, but not on a smart phone. Guess my phone isn't all that smart afterall...:banana:


----------



## AYColumbia (Nov 10, 2013)

oldognewtrick said:


> It does on a PC, but not on a smart phone. Guess my phone isn't all that smart afterall...:banana:


I'm still in the "dark ages" with my flip phone.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 10, 2013)

Hang on to it for as long as you can...


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

Would anyone else like to see the addition of a classifieds section?


----------



## nealtw (Nov 12, 2013)

Might be a plus for the things people are looking for to fix up old houses with original wood work or hardware.


----------



## bud16415 (Nov 12, 2013)

I think a classified section would be great. Shipping small items is pretty easy these days. It might leed people to the site.


----------



## Admin (Nov 12, 2013)

Just checked and we did away with it not to long ago. Let me see what the mods think.


----------



## AYColumbia (Nov 13, 2013)

BTW, I already sold the filters on ebay, but would have loved to have offered them to this community first.  Anyhow, it may be helpful to have it if the forum can support it.  I'm a frequent visitor to AVSForum which has a classifieds area if you want to see how that one works.


----------

